
"fs" unpublished and restored - azylman
http://status.npmjs.org/incidents/dw8cr1lwxkcr
======
elmigranto
I'm not sure why publishing modules with the same name as core ones is even
allowed. I get that it probably won't be possible to remove stuff like `fs`,
`console`, `vm` and others, but maybe worth adding a policy for preventing
this in the future.

You probably won't even be able to `require` them without some fancy tricks in
newer node versions:
[https://nodejs.org/api/modules.html#modules_all_together](https://nodejs.org/api/modules.html#modules_all_together)

~~~
thesmallestcat
What does that accomplish? There's an "http" package on PyPI and Py3k adds an
"http" package to the standard library. This does not seem meaningful. As I
suggested in my downvoted comment, if you're doing `pip install os`, or `npm
install --save fs`, your problems are external to the tools you've chosen.

~~~
elmigranto
Why don't people just stop making mistakes, right?

The tool rejecting to do obviously wrong thing is always nice to have. No
matter how trivial the mistake might seem to you.

------
hyperbovine
What a farce. Remind me again why this is killing Django and Rails for
mindshare? (I'm serious, somebody please remind me.)

~~~
micaksica
Because for a good chunk of the "web developer" or "web programmer" community,
Node.js leverages the HTML/CSS/JS skillset they already have honed writing
WordPress plugins and themes.

It's easier to get adoption of your platform when it's a syntax one-trick-pony
mom and pop "website design" companies understand, because now with some
tutorials they can say that they, too, can write server side code.

~~~
nilliams
Forgive me for a blunt reply to your snarky comment, but this is ignorant
hyperbole, and I'm surprised you got away with it on HN.

I've never written 'WordPress plugins and themes'. I've worked in C, Java,
PHP, Python, Ruby. Yet I gravitate to Node for backends because it makes sense
for many reasons over alternative platforms that are still playing catch-up in
terms of practical solutions.

One example: Node had solid websockets solutions from close to day one.
Several years later, Django just added 'channels' to its org. Rails just added
'action cable'. Both feel very immature.

Also Python and Ruby are slow as hell compared to Node.

------
breakingcups
I love the Node.JS ecosystem for the entertainment it brings to my life.

------
vorotato
this article is kinda old, yesterday's news tomorrow?

